# My first mail order chicks.



## ChubbyChicken

I ordered them yesterday. 20 Easter Eggers and 5 Salmon Faverolles, all pullets. I am going to sell some as pullets ready for spring.

We give our eggs away, and I decided that I am going to start charging for them, so I can get my dream chickens, without having a real job!


----------



## Apyl

Sounds great, good luck.


----------



## cogburn

Congrats and post pics when the time comes.


----------



## ChubbyChicken

Blue Isbars, YOU WILL BE MINE! 
Pinky, tonight is the night we take over the world!


----------



## cogburn

Ok ? What's that?


----------



## ChubbyChicken

cogburn said:


> Ok ? What's that?


First off, I have to say that I have never owned a purse that cost more that $50, so I am not normally out of my mind.

Mr. Cogburn, witness the glory that is

Blue Isbar chickens
http://greenfirefarms.com/store/category/chickens/isbars/


----------



## Rachael

I've got a Salmon Faverolle, they are a lovely breed. My girl Gigi looks like she is wearing a pair of pink pantaloons when she runs! They are such pretty birds


----------



## cogburn

Very nice !! Beautiful birds... Thanks for the info !!


----------



## Keith

Congrats! When I posted the Carter's contest on Facebook I got several zealots with comments like "you wouldn't ship a human baby, why would you ship a chicken." ... I didn't respond. I have pretty much exclusively used mail order to get the breeds I want without ever losing a chick, knock on wood.


----------



## ChubbyChicken

Keith said:


> Congrats! When I posted the Carter's contest on Facebook I got several zealots with comments like "you wouldn't ship a human baby, why would you ship a chicken." ... I didn't respond. I have pretty much exclusively used mail order to get the breeds I want without ever losing a chick, knock on wood.


I chewed out on BYC over hatchery birds. ALL my current birds I got locally. I would be more than happy to buy locally if someone was able to sell me 20 sexed EE chicks for $3 each. Honestly, I looked, and couldn't find more than 5, straight run, at one place.

I wouldn't eat a human baby, but I would eat a chicken baby. I hate the ones that make the rest of us hippies look dumb.


----------



## MeHimand5ofThem

The blue Isbars are fabulous!!!! The eggs are so pretty, I don't blame you a bit, I think I will put them on my wish list too!


----------



## Rachael

The Salmon Faverolles lay pretty blue eggs too


----------



## ChubbyChicken

MeHimand5ofThem said:


> The blue Isbars are fabulous!!!! The eggs are so pretty, I don't blame you a bit, I think I will put them on my wish list too!


I just called a craigslist ad for Isbar chicks. She had one left and was asking $100.


----------



## cogburn

They lay the golden eggs?


----------



## castillofa

Keith said:


> Congrats! When I posted the Carter's contest on Facebook I got several zealots with comments like "you wouldn't ship a human baby, why would you ship a chicken." ... I didn't respond. I have pretty much exclusively used mail order to get the breeds I want without ever losing a chick, knock on wood.


Don't let those naysayers get to you. The fact is, these hatcheries would not be in business without the backyard poultry owner. While it would be nice to have a local hatchery, most are operations that may not have the birds you are looking for or want. Funny thing is, IMHO, most of those who gripe about mail order, probably get their birds from TSC, Atwoods, or the like, and the last time I did, the chicks came from Privett in New Mexico and Ideal here in Texas.

Keep doing your best and enjoy your chix


----------



## ChubbyChicken

here they are. i think the Meyer Meal Maker chick is a golden comet.


----------



## amber

ChubbyChicken said:


> Blue Isbars, YOU WILL BE MINE!
> Pinky, tonight is the night we take over the world!


Hi ChubbyChicken. I also want blue isobars. Jordan Farms also sells them and at a much lower price. We bought our chocolate orpingtons from there and they are beautiful and Jordan Farms was wonderful! I highly recommend them. http://jordan-farm.com


----------



## Energyvet

Thanks for the recommendation. Meyers is a little pricey. $76 for 4 buff orpingtons chicks for me. Yowza.


----------



## Riverdale

Keith said:


> Congrats! When I posted the Carter's contest on Facebook I got several zealots with comments like "you wouldn't ship a human baby, why would you ship a chicken." ... I didn't respond. I have pretty much exclusively used mail order to get the breeds I want without ever losing a chick, knock on wood.


Had a person at the local Farm and Home (like TSC) say they would never mail-order chicks, because it was mean. As they were buying chicks.


----------



## CartersLegacy

haha, that's like the old pot calling the kettle black isn't it. I assure you shipping chicks is not mean. Most of these yahoo's that are running their chops about it have no clue, that freshly hatched chicks do not need food or water for the first 3 days of their lives, and they also don't mind the shipping box, as they need and like warmth! Sometimes you just have to giggle and shake your head!


----------



## 7chicks

Same people buying their commercial eggs in the grocery store with no thoughts as to the living conditions that many of those chickens are often subjected to. Tree huggers who need a cause to feel important without bothering to research and educate themselves about the cause they're sqwaking about.


----------



## twentynine

Mail order chicks--- just like Christmas in July!

I hatch my own now a days, and incubating is fun, but I sure do miss the postman bringing my chicks in the mail.


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop

Editted because it just didn't work out the way I planned! Sorry


----------



## TinyHouse

I agree on looking into getting them at Jordans: http://www.jordan-farm.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=41

You've got me interested now. I may have to add more chicks next spring and get the Isbars! The eggs are gorgeous!


----------

